# Favorite Histrionicus or Sylvatica Morph



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Poll: Which is your favorite or most desired Oophaga Histrionicus or Sylvatica morph? (Sorry, you can only vote for one but I know we would all like more than one!) 

I may not have all the correct names for the pictures but these are some more common names I think. Feel free to correct me on the names if I am wrong.

Redhead/Quebrada la Rusia








Blue/Blue Banded








Bulls Eye








Saddleback/Caramel








White Footed








Koi/Narino








Lita








Baudo








Pangala








Valley/Orange and Black








Valle de Cauca/Anchicaya








Bahia Solano








Quibdo








San Lorenzo








Santo Domingo








Other








Other - Please specify in thread


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to add Baudo in the poll too.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I voted Koi but White Foots are as close as you can get but still be second . How much more "pop" can you get from two colors besides crimson on powder blue?! (<---rhetorical)


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

wow.. that one has a heart on it. freakin cool


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

i simply refuse choose between
redhead
baudo
pangala
valley orange/black
Valle de Cauca
Bahia Solano


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

How could I possible choose between Lita, White-Footed, Baudo, blue-banded and Quebrada la Rusia?


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

This is a HORRIBLE question to ask! You're sick!!! 

But I would have to pick koi / white foots (sigh) If only I had the time.......


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

santo domingo is my favorite. with koi/narino being a close second.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Bahia Solano.

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its hard to choose one of these guys, but the Valley morph is one of my favorites frogs of all time.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

1st: Koi/Narino
2nd: Baudo


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Gorgeous frogs! Luckily we do have frogs in the hobby of comparable beauty otherwise we'd be going nuts dreaming about owning amazingly colorful frogs. We're all just jaded as we want what we can't have haha. That doesn't take away from their colors though. Really unreal!!! Seeing some in person is a real treat too. Hopefully every dart frog hobbyist gets to see them even if they can't own any.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I liked this one so much I used it for a tattoo










after some asking I was told that it most likely was a laguana de cube

here is the tattoo











I voted white foot as well thought


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Voted KOI. These frogs are stunning to say the least.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought the "Puerto Quito" O.sylvatica that Jon Wagner posted not too long ago looked fantastic.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Julio said:


> its hard to choose one of these guys, but the Valley morph is one of my favorites frogs of all time.



I agree, although never seen one in person. Dont know of any still around, they were very old line of animals in US....

S


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Best unintentional Halloween frog thread ever


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Its between the redhead and the Koi


----------

